# Who is the caped crusader?



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Well, doesn't anyone want to guess who CC is? I think tomorrow is the day we find out for sure.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm sure he *is* Zorro! He's 5 feet 8 inches and weighs 185. At least, that's *before* his trip to Chicago!

And his eyes are hazel. I am going to guess he has brown hair.



[ May 19, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gee, I was sort of hoping he was Michael Keaton in Batman. Of course, George Clooney would make me more than happey. LOL!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Superman...Dracula...Little Red Riding Hood??? Fleeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I look forward to finding out who CC is. I hope that someone who is there will tell the rest of us....


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Will a picture be posted as well?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

It's May 20th, and 4:22 in my area. He should be coming in for a landing soon....


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

And it's now 10:10. I'll never sleep tonight. Puzzles like this drive me bonkers.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gosh, Kimmie. He MUST be Zorro. If he had flown, he would have been here by now. I guess that horse must have been a slow one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

His picture, as well as Momoregs', Nicko's and mine, will soon be posted somewhere on this site, thanks to Momoreg and Nicko. Sorry to disappoint you, but he wasn't wearing a cape over his sport coat!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Aww, gee, Mezz...Well could you tell us what he drives?  Horse, cloud or Batmobile???  And did he arrive on time for dinner? Changing in those telephone booths can be tough.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I look soooooooooo forward...to seeing the pix, that is!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gosh, Kimmie...what if he's The Headless Horseman?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Sorry, CC. I couldn't resist....I'm one of those people who's survival depends on laughter and silliness.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

...And you DID say you were good with a blade! 

It's a week later and I'm still dying to know who CC is. I didn't miss it did I? Or is this a situation where he really can't let the public know who he is? Whatever, it was a fun and playful subject.

[ May 27, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------

